# Roofer needed please



## FishHard2009 (Dec 3, 2009)

I am looking for someone that can check my roof for possible leaks, I am seeing a water stain on ceiling. Please get in touch if you are, or if you know someone in the roofing business that can come by and take a look.

I live in Navarre.

THANKS!!


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Pm Clay on here.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Answered your PM Mike.

Thanx for the reference Mark:thumbup:


----------

